# Nesting Box



## boddah4 (Apr 29, 2011)

What do you all usefora box/house for your rabbits to sit in while inside the cage? It doesn't have to be for "nesting" but it would serve the same purpose.Right now we use a small cardboard box, but we want something a little more sturdy. 

What do you use and where did you purchase it?


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sure the rabbits don't mind using a cardboard box as a house. They love it just the same. :innocent
I use a hutch made from wood. I put some pine shavings in it and my bunnies can sit/sleep in there, comfortably, all they want. Or you can most likely purchase one from a local pet store or farming store like Tractor Supply. Hope this helped XOXO:bunnyheart


----------



## LindyS (Apr 30, 2011)

We order our nestbox's from a website online. I have recently found out a friend makes them so I can just get them from him.


----------



## boddah4 (May 2, 2011)

*LindyS wrote: *


> We order our nestbox's from a website online. I have recently found out a friend makes them so I can just get them from him.


Can you post a link to the website.


----------



## SNM (May 2, 2011)

It's actually easier and cheaper to get a local farmer to just custom make whatever you want. Our nestboxes have wire mesh on the bottoms so the wood doesn't get all pee stained and smelly


----------



## smay (May 17, 2011)

I have used simple cat litter boxes before and just put shavings in them...mine love getting in there and relaxing.


----------



## majorv (May 17, 2011)

Speaking of cat litter boxes, one of our young Tans found the cat's litter box to be very comfortable evidently...


----------



## Rescue Momma (May 17, 2011)

I took the bottom of a litter box pan (like the pic) and another deep bottom litter box and cut the front panel out. I drilled holes in the side then tie strapped them together and it made a nice house. I put hay in them in the winter and now am trying to decide what to use to help cool them in the summer.
I use plain ole cardboard boxes for my Degu. I stuff it with bedding and she eats it to make it like she wants. The cardboard boxes are free and when they are ruined just start over.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Jul 9, 2011)

When Belldandy is inside I used to use Dr. Pepper cube boxes, when she's outside we use a dog house. 

Not sure what we're going to use now that we've given up soda


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 9, 2011)

I just make my own wood boxes with an easy access entrance. If I'm not going to use it as a nest box then sometimes I make a solid box with two entrances for them to go through.


----------

